

Greta Sans Type System Specimen App - superalloy
http://greta.tptq.com

======
superalloy
_81 fonts, 1 SVG, 696 lines JS, 565 lines CSS, 74 lines html and zepto.js in a
single 634KB compressed webpage._

\-- <http://twitter.com/thijs/status/197752152511356928>

More info: <http://www.typotheque.com/blog/greta_sans_specimen_app>

